# Onkyo TX-NR5007 Input



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Nobody at Onkyo or Sony seem to understand my problem, hoping somebody here can help me. My PS3 is connected to my TX-NR5007 via HDMI. My computer connected to it via HDMI for video, and digital optical for audio. What I'd like to do (Temp) is to have it get the video from the PS3 via HDMI, and the audio from the computer via the digital optical cable at the same time. (I want to to listen to music while I play a game, and not listen to the in game music). I went into the PS3 and told it to send the audio over the optical cable so that it's not sending out any audio over the HDMI. As soon as I connect the PS3 HDMI cable to the receiver though, it kills the audio from the computer. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is a bit of a problem. I'm sure you want to use your PS3 as a Blu-ray player in addition to playing games.That being the case, you definitely want the PS3 HDMI output to go to your Onkyo receiver. That dictates that the audio will come from the HDMI input when you select that input for viewing. 
What you need to do is get a component video output cable for your PS3 and connect it to a component input on your TV. (Keeping the HDMI cable connected to the Onkyo). You can also connect a regular RCA audio cable from the PS3 to the audio input for the TV component input should you want to have audio from the PS3 without going through the Onkyo. You can then use the component input for games, and play music from the Onkyo.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I do use it as my Blu-Ray player. I want everything to go through the A/V receiver. I just want to temp have the audio come through the digital audio output of my computer while I'm playing a game. Change it back once I'm done with listening to my music.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Are you sure that Onkyo accecpts HDMI video and optical audio at the same time? I think you would need to have component out from the ps3 in order for this to work.

Best case would be to have both hdmi and component out from the ps3, have the hdmi and component set to different inputs on the Onkyo (i.e. "dvd" for hdmi and "game" for component), then set the "game" input on the Onkyo to use optical from your computer.

Another possibility would be to use zone 2 on the Onkyo for the sound, and mute zone 1. But I'm not sure if zone 2 is analog only.

Best of luck.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Will the PS3 let me output my game in 1080p over component though?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> I do use it as my Blu-Ray player. I want everything to go through the A/V receiver. I just want to temp have the audio come through the digital audio output of my computer while I'm playing a game. Change it back once I'm done with listening to my music.





steve053 said:


> Best case would be to have both hdmi and component out from the ps3, have the hdmi and component set to different inputs on the Onkyo (i.e. "dvd" for hdmi and "game" for component), then set the "game" input on the Onkyo to use optical from your computer.


Steve is right. This way, everything will come from your receiver. As to 1080p from component output, I think it's supported, but check your specs for the PS3. Your Onkyo receiver might do a conversion from component/1080i to HDMI/1080p (I can't tell from the features and specs on the Onkyousa web site, but you may find that info in your user's manual). At any rate, it probably will pass whatever format you can get from the PS3.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> Will the PS3 let me output my game in 1080p over component though?


I dont think there are any 1080p games out? Arent all the HD games just 720p right now?


----------

